# +Open Minds+



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

*+Open Minds+ RECRUITMENT CLOSED!*

*Introduction:*


"Knowledge is power. Guard it well."

+++ Motto of the Blood Ravens chapter +++​
*019.M41 - Blood Ravens Battle Barge Litany of Fury - Father Librarian Clavios Josephus' cell*

_The whisper of voices unrecognized, telling the Father Librarian of things to come. They always spoke in whispers, these phantoms of the psyche. Their whispers filled him during his time of meditation, extending the tendrils of his perception to wrap around each voice and listen intently for anything of interest. Most of the time the voices chattered of events long gone, of things that not even he could perceive... Yet there was always that inescapable voice that escaped his perception. Always running at the first sign of the Father Librarians prodding. He knew the phantasm was Astartes. One of the reviled fallen. It spoke the black tounge, corrupted speech from the Book of Magnus. But in this hour of meditation the Father Librarian was determined to find this voice and listen to what it had to speak of._

_Josephus began by extending his perception inch by inch into the void, taking care to stay away from the places of pure darkness and stay within what he perceived as areas of relative safety. At least safety one versed in protecting his mind from the daemons that turned psykers like him into agents of the respective Gods of Chaos. Suddenly his perceptive tendrils found the particular voice he was looking for, always cursing and speaking verses of heresy. He slowly inched his way towards the voice, making sure to take it slow as not to alert the spirit to his presence. All Josephus needed was to brush the voice, glean its information and decipher its intention in his minds eye. He was so close he could taste the acridity of the void, the intricately woven and arranged crystal mesh grew cold against the back of his shaven skull. He quickly extended his perception, finally catching the voice off guard. Josephus quickly wished his had diverted his attentions elsewhere, his tendrils retracting to his own mind as if he had been burned by a psychic fire. The foresight that flooded his mind was almost overwhelming, causing the crystals to form a frost over the pale skin of the back of his head as it attempted to compensate for the sudden rush of psychic energy. He could hear cries of agony, indistinct daemonic chatter and the laughing of a lone Thousand Sons sorcerer and finally the image of Kaurava III being immolated by green fire filled his mind. Blackness soon engulfed Josephus as the planet burned through and through._

Father Librarian? Father Librarian Josephus?

_The codicer had visited the Father Librarians cell per request, only to find the librarian slouched over on the floor. He knelt down and shook his fellow astartes by his shoulder plate in an attempt to wake him. There was blood seeping from Josephus' nose a sign of over exertion. It took a few more tires until the Father Librarian would stir, his eyes fluttering for a few moments before he regained his senses._

Father Librarian, are you alright? I came bearing the list of Epistolaries that have been inducted into the Ordo Psykana as per your request. Only to find you in this state...

Yes... I am fine. But we have little time... I have seen the doom of Kaurava III. I will select the finest of the inductees. Five to be exact and you are to have them report to me. Hurry my brother, only the Ordo Psykana can combat this threat... For if we do not defeat this enemy they will spread doom across the Ultima Segmentum.

_After placing the data slate at the corner of the slab Josephus used for his personal effects the codicer stood up quickly and nodded his head, turning and quickly striding back to the Librarium located deep within the battle barge Litany of Fury in preparation to carry out his next orders. Josephus waited until the codicer left to stand and deftly swipe at the blood with a cloth hanging from a rung near his armor stand. He threw the bloody cloth onto the slab and picked the data slate up and looked down. He considered the options. This was a fine bunch, ten in all. Selected to form two of the Ordo Psykanas strike teams. There was only need of six, the chosen he would call them... He slowly began to choose from the names listed._

(Thats your cue guys! If you're interested post your characters up and we'll get this RP started. First come first serve.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rules: (I only have a short list of rules. Please uphold them and the Rp will run as smooth as oil in a servo arm.)

1. Character deaths are possible, but will try to be avoided unless the player does something that gets him killed. Otherwise I'm going to try and keep everyone alive for the duration of the campaign.

2. Please be balanced with your equipment and weaponry. This needs little explanation as it'd be sorta lame if everyone had Storm Bolters and Krak Missile launchers. So please choose your characters effects wisely.

3. I realize that at times Real Life can come and bite us at any moment. Even so I ask that you post atleast every two days. If you can't do that PM me and I'll move the RP along controlling your character as if he were an NPC until you return. Please alert me if you're going to drop out or become bored with the RP. If you have an idea shoot me a line and I'll try my best to incorporate it into the RP.

4. Of course its turn based free form (By free form I mean there will be no dice rollers, injury and/or death will be at the discretion of the player in question and the GM.) With that said I ask you to be as reasonable as possible when battle scenes are playing out. Nobodies character is going to come out of the campaign without injury. Although all our characters are Psykers does not make them invincible.

5. No forcing another players characters. This also goes without saying, if you'd like another players character to perform an action ask him in a short OOC bubble at the beginning of the post. Otherwise you are to control only your character at all times.

6. This is a graphic RP with adult themes and gore. That means that there will be an occasional curse word or grisly death scene. Its just part of the RP.

With those rules in place I think the RP will be fun and free form as possible without letting players get too out of hand. If you have any ideas for more rules shoot me a line.


Characters:

I am looking for a group of 5 players who are going to play as Psykana Epistolaries of the Blood Ravens Chapter. New recruits sent to undertake their first offensive against the forces of Thousand Sons Traitor marines. This squad must recover a page containing forbidden knowledge from The Book of Magnus and destroy the traitors inhabiting a Ordo Hereticus ship thought lost that has appeared from the warp in the Kaurava system and threaten to summon a Daemonic Champion on Kaurava III. As new inductees they will be accompanied by a Father Librarian (Played by me.)

If you'd like more information on the Secret Order of Psykana please read *here*.

Character Template: (Please be fairly descriptive.)

Name :

Age:

Appearance:

Personality:

Background:

Weapons:

1. Projectile Weapon. (I. E. Bolter, Melta, Flamer and Plasma Weapons. All squad members must have one of these.)

2. Close Combat Weapon (In this RP close combat weapons will consist of any Eldar Power Weapon with the exception of Scorpions Claw, Shuriken Pistol, Singing Spear or Wailing Doom. Also I've decided to add Imperial Power Weapons to the mix as well, keep in mind that the weapon is linked to the Beacon Psykana. So once you choose your weapon you're bound to the Beacon as well.)

3. Side Arms (Such as Bolt or Las Pistols. Nothing too powerful. Just something you'd use when all other weapons are out of use or lost to your character.)

4. Krak or Frag grenades. (Four for each Psykana Member)

Equipment: (A brief description of Power Armor and any other systems and equipment. Artificer armor is allowed. No terminator armor or dreadnoughts please. As this is treated as a sort of tactical strike team. As a side note all Psykana members are required to wear a psychic hood.)

---------------------------------------------------

Now for my Father Librarians character template.

+ Name +

Father Librarian Clavios Josephus

+ Age +

Exactly five hundred standard imperial years

+ Appearance +








Standing at the height of exactly seven feet, not overly muscular but built large enough to exude a commanding presence. His hair is non existent, keeping the normally jet black locks shaven to the scalp. His eyes are of a gray matter, his patrician facial features and copper tone skin are strikingly similar to Chapter Master Azariah Kyras.

His face bears no ills marks or scars, only service studs crafted from the darkest crimson jewels adorn his right brow in recognition of his many years of service to the chapters librarium.

Other distinguishing marks include the Chapter Symbol branded just below his right eye and the symbol of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica set in the center of his forehead. This delicate metallic emblem often glints like a third eye, just above the temple.

+ Personality +

After the indoctrination and induction into the Blood Ravens Josephus turned out to be a difficult soldier to lead. His abilities as a psyker were manifesting more and more rapidly. He was so confused about everything- all these new things he had experienced, the memory loss on a massive scale, and the uncanny ability to flip an ork warlord on it's back. He was terrified at the new situation and grew to have a displeased manner about him, introversion and self thought became all that Josephus seemed interested in. Josephus was constantly on a quest for self-discovery, trying to find information about himself that he didn't know- he didn't understand why these things were happening to him, and why "him". Josephus wished that it was someone else, someone different, someone without a family.. Someone who didn't care about how they were viewed by other people; most "normal" people would get terrified when someone ran past them like a taurian bull or sent a speeder bike soaring with a simple demonstration of strength. He hated it back then, and he hated the fact that he couldn't find his purpose within the chapter. Until his inception into the Librarium where he would be taught and tutored by the finest Psykers and teachers of his chapter.

Though, over the many years prior to his induction into the Ordo Psykana, he had grown accustom and accepted his fate as a librarian. He would never question how he was blessed by the emperor with these strange powers, nor would he care anymore. His duty was to the Emperor of Mankind and the Great Father. His hatred against all things chaos manifests into him saving others from the pathetic fate that many other unfortunate people had suffered- specifically: turning into a plaything of the Dark Gods. He grew to be skilled, wise, and knew more about the lore of chaos then most librarians during his time as an epistolary. He knew weaknesses, strengths, behavior patterns and the way most chaos beings acted. He was what someone would call a "veteran"- he's seen it all and lived through it all to tell the tale, though, not without help from his genetic augmentation. He saved countless people and killed countless warp spawn- it's a statistic he's glad to have made. With the new outbreak of chaos activity in it's beginning stages, he knew all the paths and what he would do- he's been through it once before and survived it, what's another undertaking going to do? Josephus is ruthless to enemies and selfless to others in the imperium that serve the emperor in earnest - he knows how it feels to be in a situation such as this, and he tries his best to remedy the situation whenever possible for the betterment of his Ordo, His chapter and the Imperium of man.

+ Background +

Hailing from Trontiux III, Hive city Marche in the Ultima Segmentum. Clavios Josephus was born exactly five hundred standard imperial years ago to parents of a now unkown origin. His psyker powers began to manifest at the age of six, during a traumatic experience he unleashed a torrent of psychic lighting incinerating both of his parents and four other occupants of different hab units. This marked him as a prime candidate for the Scholastica Psykana or more to say the Secret Masters of the Blood Ravens and the few Father Librarians of the Ordo Psykana. They recognized the raw and untapped psychic potential that was predicted to later become a hero to the chapter and the Ordo.

Five years of training with the Scholastia Psykana and indoctrination to the Blood Ravens chapter moulded his mind and soul. After his initial training with the psykana he was placed as a Lexicanum under the Librarian Raphaelus. Raphaelus was a member of the Ordo Psykana in secret and began to tutor Josephus in the ways if the Librarian, turning the young man into a potent codicer and later on an even more powerful Epistolary. A full hundred years had passed and he was finally inducted into the ranks of the Librarium as a full fledged Librarian. Although this position was to be short lived

During The Rahe's Paradise Discovery. A Dark Eldar Autarch challenged Josephus on the fields of Rahe's Paradise. During an earlier battle the same Autarch immolated his mentor infront of him with psychic energy. Josephus cursed the Eldar name and vowed revenge upon meeting the xeno again. The battle was intense and even the Father Librarian overseeing the battle was aghast at the onslaught that Josephus unleashed. Fierce melee combat ensued and by the time the battle was done with all Eldar within striking range of Josephus was burnt and slashed. It was said that he kept the Autarch alive and aware for hours by sheer will while he scoured the Eldar with psychic lightning.

These and other heroic actions had impressed the Ordo Psykana and Chapter Master alike, a promotion to Father Librarian soon followed. Many years and martial engagments later Josephus is called by the Emperor through a psychic vision to find a lost page from the Book of Magnus and destroy its knowledge. For if it were to be unleashed the entire galaxy would go up in flames....


+ Weapons +

+ Mk IV Astartes Umbra Pattern Bolter +

- Chambered with Kraken Pattern Penetrator rounds
- M40 targeting scope
- Ammo Counter 

+ Scorpion Chainsword +

- A chainsword of Eldar design. It is a lightweight one-handed chainsword used by warriors of the Striking Scorpion Aspect.
- Monomolecular-edged.
- Imbued with a psychic link to the Beacon Psykana

+ Mark III Bolt Pistol +
- Close combat
- Last resort weapon.

+ Krak Grenades +
- Four Total

+ Equipment +

+ MK 6 "Corvus" Pattern Artificer Armor +
- Standard Auto Senses.
- Communicator.
- Many of the changes made to Josephus' armor are non-standard and are one-offs for his particular suit power armor, many additional, purely ornamental adornments are added to recall major campaigns or battles the Chapter and Ordo Psykana have fought in. Over his suit began to recive individual upgrades. Such as a Psychic Hood and a prized Adamantine Mantle made from a rare crimson tinged threads of adamantine.

+ Warp Spider Jump Generator +
- Used only twice in the two hundred years of posession.
- Taken from a Warp Spider Eldar Warrior.
- Danger of Warp Entities trapping the user during a teleportation.

+ Standard Space Marine Backpack +
- Power Source
- Stim Dispensers
- Gyro Stabilizers
- Waste managment faculties.
- Ect. (I could go on for a while lol.)​


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name : Lucius Ol'thaka

Age: 46

Appearance: Ol'thaka is a pale skinned, thick built Marine with a Large black scar down the right side of his face, he is a very tall marine. His eyes are an eery electric blue, that glow with the power of the aether

Personality: A very stern, rule abiding marine, who is difficult to anger and has near complete mastery of his emotions, if you manage to make him angry, it will most likely be the last thing you do.

Background: Lucius was originally inducted to the Blood Ravens at the age of 16, and even as a scout excelled mentally, as soon as he became a full battle brother he was inducted into the Ordo Psykana as he showed potent Psychic capabilities during his first crusade as a battle brother, when he was struck on the right side of his face with a plaguereaper, which caused the black scar, but even with the poison of Father Nurgle running through his veins he used his Psychic abilities to rip his opponent limb from limb. after this battle he was approached by Father Librarian Clavios Josephus who asked him to join the Order. Ol'thaka had always appreciated the beauty of the Eldars weaponry so when he was given the choice he chose a Mirrorsword as his Close combat weapon, he then went on to face an Eldar battlefleet with the Ordo where he killed a Howling Banshees Exarch and took his Triskele and now uses it in place of a Bolter or other long range weapon.

Weapons: Triskele (projectile weapon), Mirrorsword, Bolt pistol, 2 Frag & 2 Krak Grenades

Equipment: Psychic hood, Artificer armour, with a custom gauntlet that is designed to hold his Triskele, bionics


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm rather busy at the moment, got to clean the house and various other rp's demand my attention. 

However i like the look of this alot. If you don't get the 5 members, though I'm sure you will, then please please save me a space


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll save you a space if you're willing to commit to the RP.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm gonna use an altered version of one of my other characters.

Name: Aurio Daverin

Age: 198

Apperance: Aurio is a giant among the Astartes standing at an imposing eight feet tall and almost the width of two large men, he has pure white eyes which seem to cut into your very soul, which was also mocked about for most of his early life untill he was picked for the Chapter.
Aurio also has a long ropey scar down the left side of his face from a near miss from a World Eaters chain axe, his dark blonde hair, is shoulder length and often tied back in a pony-tail.


Wargear: Aurio uses his ancient Force Sword Siloe and his Meltagun Ilea named after his Father and Mother as well as a flamer pistol which he always seems to either break or lose. Aurio recentley earned a Crux Terminatus. Aurio usually make use of a Jump Pack as well.

Personality: Aurio is usually quite quiet and keeps to himself unless prompted by others, that is untill battle where he will be found bellowing and roaring the Emperor's name and litanys of hatred. Aurio can usually be found in the armoury with his weapons.
Aurio also thinks it to be foolish and not right to use Xenos weaponry.

Backround: Aurio was fathered by an average middle class Siloe man who worked as a welder and his mother Ilea who worked in the Govenor's palace. Untill one day whenhis Father and Mother were brutally murdered by his Fathers employers lackeys, the men left him barely alive thinking that he would be no threat...they were wrong...over the course of a year after his wounds had healed Aurio hunted down the six men and slowly killed four of them, he was almost discovered as he was working on the fifth and had to throw him over a nearby cliff into the ocean.

The sixth however by now had hired four Bodyguards, Aurio by now did not care wether he lived or not and so took the most direct approach, in the dead of night Aurio gathered his only weapons, his combat knife of a good foot of steel and a sledge hammer, and his eyes...then entered the house.
The next day the officals discovered four corpses nailed to the front of the house three of which had crushing damage to their arms legs and heads, and a fifth who was found with pure white hair and a look of unimagineable terror on his face that several people fainted as they looked.
Genoscans were run and Aurio was discovered, but by then he had been chosen to become an Astartes.

It was revealed however that what he could do with his eyes was a form of psychic ability and he was immediatly given over to the Librarius to be trained where he learned how to use his eyes at will instead of for revenge among other things.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Pericles Orate

Age: 337

Appearance: Pericles is average height for a space marine of the blood raven chapter. His ice blue eyes hide the true power that he can wield to deadly effect. His brown hair is shortly cropped. He has a scar along his right arm, starting from the waist and ending at the shoulder. Apart from that he has no scars upon his athletic body.

Personality: Pericles is a fairly strict marine. He follows the codex of the chapter keenly and is often found meditating, scrying and training both his mind and his body. He frowns upon the more relaxed of his brethren. He knows that as a librarian A moment of laxity spawns a lifetime of heresy. However he is a vicious fighter and will try not to give ground away. He will constantly try to seek answers to his questions, even if they are not in his best interest. This has led to him questioning superiors and earning a reputation among his peers.

Background: Pericles was born on a feral world, not far from one of the recruiting worlds of the blood ravens, Cyrene. At a young age, he was regarded as different from others on his world. He was strange in their eyes, they feared him and the power that he may utilise when he was older. So the villages drove him from the village, chasing after him. However Pericles was lucky. The Blood Ravens were searching the world for psyker children for recruitment into the chapter as Librarians. He was taken away and spirited to Omnis Arcanum. He began his training and walked the path of the librarian. His mind was opened to knowledge that he could only dream off. However like all Librarians the power he would use comes at a price. He would become susceptible to the whispers of the ruinous powers.

Pericles has served in many notable missions, the kind of which are recorded in detail in the chapters history. On the planet Ultrathon he and two squad of Blood Ravens from the fourth company held the ruins of The Emperor's Shrine from the Eldar, trying to recover a lost artefact. Under his guidance the squads was able to meet any Eldar attacks and repulse them with minimal loses. On the Death World of Siolipus Pericles was responsible for the death of a thousand son sorcerer, fighting his way through his automaton bodyguards with the 3rd company, before smiting him down with his Force Weapon. He used his powers on the battlefield of Tarus I to destroy the ork warboss Bigutz, halting the Waaaagh! that threatened the world. He has defeated countless foes, and will continue to do so.

Wargear: Force Weapon in the shape of a maul, Pericles prefers Imperial technology to that of the Eldar or other xeno races. His weapon has been linked with the Beacon Psykana and Pericles has named it "tacit". Pericles carries a bolter, that spews hot death to those that dare stand before him. He has a bolt pistol, which he rarely uses. In fact the last time he used it was when he fought the Chaos Sorceror almost a hundred years previous. He maintains his side arm however, knowing that he may once again need to call upon it. He wears artificer armour, ornate with one shoulder pad with the chapter signal. His artificer armour is linked with his psychic hood and carries 4 Krak grenades.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name : Thantos Enikteous

Age: 479

Appearance: Dark brown skin. A single cloudly blue eye. His left side of his face, up to his left eye, and his right leg up to mid-waist has been replaced by bionics after being mauled by a Mawloc. His skin bears many scars, on in particular is a small purple pinkish scar in the center of his abdomen. Out from it stems small purple spirals, which reach ever further with every passing decade.

Personality: Viscous fighter. Even by Astartes standards, he had lightning fast reactions, almost one par with that of the Emperor's Children of Slaanesh, and is subjected to the constant vigilance of the Chapters senior Librarians and Chaplins. However, his faith is sure and incorruptible, and his determination and force of will know no bounds. Outside of battle, he is quite friendly and talkative. Once the battle is started, he is ruthless and steadfast in his purpose. Once given an objective, he will not rest until it is completed. He is generally distrusted by people who learn of his origin and the mark on his chest, and so is eager to prove his devotion to the Emperor, more so than regular marines.

Background: Originally a high sergeant of the 5th company. Some of his notable actions were the war on Aldria Prime. This agri-world was being besieged by Tyranid forces of an unknown Hive Fleet. His squad was separated from the main force by a Mawloc attack, which had relieved itself directly underneath Thantos, resulting in the loss of a large portion of the left side of his face and his right leg. The Mawloc then set about devouring his squad, but Thantos fired his plasma pistol into the side of the mawlocs face, drawing it's attention. He then proceeded to destroy it's face and brain matter with a volley of quickly fired plasma shots, which was very risky given the temperamental and possible hazardous nature of plasma technology.

His other main notable action was on Truvia VI. Here the Blood Ravens faced a warband of the Emperor's Children. In the first drop, the commanding officer was killed by AA fire, and his drop pod sent broken into a bottomless gorge. Thantos then took command. Although the crusade was long and bloody, Thantos forced the noise marines back until the were faced with their last bastion. As the walls crumbled under the repeated fire of vindicators, Thantos' men broke through. Thantos faced the Chaos champion in single combat. Thantos wielded his power sword and plasma pistol, but the Chaos champion wielded a Blissgiver. Whilst they were both Astartes, the Chaos Chapion has the blessings of Slaanesh, so was faster than even Thantos. Eventually, the Chaos champion broke through his defense and scraped the skin of his chest. However, is was enough to send Thantos into a coma of ecstasy. 

Whilst the battle raged around his writhing corpse, a battle was taking place in Thantos' mind. He was fighting a losing battle to overcome the imbued of the daemon in the blissgiver and escape from the coma. As if he was tied to the fate of the planet, whenever he was about to lose, it looked like the loyalist forces would lose, and whenever he started to win slightly, the Emperor's children were pushed back. This continued for several hours, until in one last desperate push, Thantos broke free of his shackles and gasped upright. Around was a scene of pure carnage, corpses everywhere, but the banners of the Blood Ravens were still held high. In his break-out of the coma, he has also broken a barrier between his mind and the warp, and started to manifest psychic powers. However, he was not yet free from Chaos taint. Where the Blissgiver had pierced his skin, there was a purple scar, with thin faint purple spirals coming off of it. Many feared it was a sign of corruption, but Thantos pleaded his faith, and swayed the objections. However, he was place under near constant supervision of the highest ranking Librarians and Chaplins which were to enact the Emperor's mercy at the first signs of his corruption.

Weapons: Flamer, Force rod, Bolt pistol and Frag grenades

Equipment: Psychic hood which has thin wraithbone vein which helps the psychic hood act in a similar way to a Ghost helm. The reason for this was, as he has escaped the clutch of a daemon before, and bares the peculiar mark on his chest, it was suspected that he would be more liable to daemonic possession, and as such a Ghost helm was stripped back and part of it inserted so that his psychic hood acts like a ghost helm, masking his presence in the warp from daemons. Artificer armour which has several anti-chaos wards and lithergies to offer Thantos as much protection as possible. Obviously, a large portion of his body is bionics.

Hope this is ok!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess I'll give it a shot, psykers are cool let me know what you think



Name: Terrance Mirakia

Age: 92

Appearance: Mirakia is a decently built Astarte, black hair, green eyes, with a scar running across his left eye. His left hand has an Aquila tattoo on it. 

Personality: Mirakia is a quiet character, one who prefers to wait for the right moment to speak. As such, he is viewed as a wise man, only saying what has to be said. In battle he is a passionate fighter, but is not without mercy. He prefers to hang around the ballistic weapons bay, and train with his guns, himself being something of a gun fanatic.

Background: Mirakia was a native of Karuva II, and lived a simple life in the Betris hive on the planets main continent. However, when the warp storm broke, Mirakia found his simple life shattered when orks descended upon the planet, ripping it apart. 

It was also at this time that his latent psyker abilities came into fruitation. The warp storm cause massive headaches that at first made even moving painful. Then cam freakish incidents, one where he even fried his own bedding.

Mirakia was conscripted into the Guard at 17, something of a child soldier as the ranks of the PDF were depleted from the orks constant attacks. He found himself fighting side by side with the newly arrived “Emporers’ Angels of Death(the Blood Raven). He attracted the likeness of Gervina, a Astartes Librarian, who detected Mirakia's "special talents." Mirakia's unit often worked with Gervina's unit. When the Blood Ravens pulled out of the system, he requested that Mirakia be brought back and trained as an Librarian. After testing, and years of training, Mirakia was added to the ranks of the Librarians of the Blood Ravens. 

Weapons: Narsil te Emporer(Light of the Emporer) blade, Plasma pistol, psychic hood, artificer armor, cloak(black with red trim


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Deus and Ramo. Accepted. Once a few more people post characters I can get started on the action forum. No rush though guys, i'd like for you guys to put some real effort into these characters I am thinking an ongoing storyline for "The Chosen" or the Ordo Psykana.

Emperors Hand is accepted! Although it is very rare for an adult to be selected let alone survive the implantation and indoctrination process. I will allow it as a rare happening within the Librarium based on the potential Mirakia has

I guess that makes it a squad of six! APPLICATIONS ARE NOW CLOSED!

I'd like to run the basis off this RP into a short story when I am done, with the permissions of the characters players. But I digress...

Let us persecute the Dark Foe!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how old was Terrance Mirakai when he was taken to be turned into a space marine?


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Emperors Hand.

We might have to revise your characters profile a bit. I'd suggest something to the effect of he was a child soldier and an Ordo Psykana librarian found him during the ork invasion.

Also I dont think someone could just learn how to control their psyker incidents, again I'd suggest altering that to where he had some tutelage from a librarian. Because if he were classified as a Psyker they would send him on a black ship, whereas he would be placed as either a Primary Psyker or Secondary.

You dont have to switch your entire profile up, just shape it up a little more and add a bit more description. If you need an example or some inspiration look at my Father Librarians character sheet on the first post in the thread. I want you guys to make characters that you are going to have fun with. I've left the template as loose as possible to allow us to have fun while still feeling like our characters could very well die at any time.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mirikia was only 20 when the storm happened, 21, when he was taken. If you don't like the story I can change t. I just thought I'd tie it in with some 40k stories.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

How about sixteen when the storm happened and just about seventeen when he was inducted into the Scholastica Psykana.

That would make it feasible without having to make you change your profile too much.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, I'll change it. Let me know what you think 

Also, learning to manage psyker powers can be controlled that quickly. It depends on the level of the psyker and his powers.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm just wondering cos you havent confirmed my acceptance, am i in


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name :Aaron

Age: 50

Appearance: Brown hair, that gently flows across one of his eyes and he has a tendency to flick it away with a short subconscious twitch. His eyes have been described many times as beautiful and are a deep mixture of blue green and grey. His face is cute, a pretty boy in fact and he looks far younger than he actually is, whilst his height even before he became an astartes luckily disguises the flaws that mark his skin, yet which he refuses to have removed.

He is rather pale, the blood of his face seeming to congregate in two red cheeks.

For an astartes he is tall, far above average height, his muscles small, his abilities in combat still developing and as yet untested in true combat, and his rise through the order psykana has been quick through his strong psychic potential and studious nature.


Personality: Studious, bookish and thus rather quiet and introverted. However he is judgemental and believes he is most definitely right all the times and is willing to voice his opinion against his elders and betters. As for obeying orders, he is obedient yet if he sees a better way he will take it without consulting his superiors which can indeed get him into trouble.

Though he has is independent and does make mistakes he is always willing to take the blame, learns from the lessons and his self belief is unshakeable which can make him seem pigheaded and unruly. This combined with his unhoned combat abilities could be a recipe for disastor as he is truly unable to see his own weaknesses, his belief making him think he can carry himself through any situation.

As a character he does not desire to be disliked yet he is socially retarded and finds it difficult to interact with others as he has never really had friends that he remembers and he treats his brothers more as trusted acquaintances than friends. 


Background: Aaron's life is both a tragedy and a wonderful tale in equal measure. His psychic talent manifested strongly at the age of 4 and he was held as part of the tithe for many years until the black ship came to pick him up. In his time in holding he was cut off from humanity, given bread and water, his only companions books that he was given. His knowledge grew though the experiences of the holding and the travel scared him beyond belief young as he was and he lost all concept of his humanity seeing himself as a burden and an object rather than a person. 

His ability meant he was a highly prized prisoner upon the blackship and the mournful tithes of psykers made his mood sourer, his personality more introverted, their isolation and silence turning him in upon himself.

Aaron was seperated out, seen as one of the more talented members of the group and during his training he developed his first close relationship, indeed he fell in love with a woman. After seeing him in training she praised his talents, her beauty and honeyed words, boosting his self confidence to new levels. He followed her like a dog, desperate for yet more self confidence and her admiration turned to detestation, she despised his neediness and though she never told him, she was greatful when she was moved away to become an astropath.

However this one relationship and the words she spoke have given him an inferno of self belief and now his progress began to increase at an exponential rate and he began to take great strides to achieving his potential.

It took him 4 years, and at the age of 15 that he was inducted into the blood ravens chapter and hence the Order Psykana.

For the last 35 years he has studied under various tutelages in the ways of the librarian. Now he comes out, newly promoted and newly versed ready to travel the stars for the first time. Such sights, such scenes and now combat awaits him...

Weapons:

1. Projectile Weapon: Prefers a melta gun, short range and the large target of a tank helps cover his ineptitude.

2. Close Combat Weapon: This long eldar power sword was not his weapon of choice yet he was surprised to find the sword seemed warm in his hand even as he tried to move it aside. The weapon indeed chose him and now he prefers the long blade of this eldar sword, which allows him to keep his opponents at length, The hilt is covered with gems and jewels, a single long line of gold running down the haft to a finger hold, his long fingers perfectly rapping around the hilt, the blade glittering the beautiful silver of a moon reflected in the water.

3. Side Arms: Bolt pistol

4. 3 frag, krak grenade

Equipment: Normal power armour, marked with 2 runes on his chest and 2 on his back to protect him against the perils of chaos, he also bears a psychic hood.

___________________________________________

Hope it's ok, a bit unsure and tentative, the blood ravens are not my specialty.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

i thought the GM said we werent allowed to have singing spears


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Shit, read it as such as singing spears etc
My bad

EDIT: Changed it from singing spear, my apologies


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

My Character is up!


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

My bad Heartslayer. Your character is accepted for sure man.

Accepted Deathbringer, loving the detail you've brought to the table with your character sheet.

Accepted Stillios.

I am going to make the Action thread and post here shortly my friends.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Scratches head*
I have posted my charactor....
*Is confused*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he editted his original post, thanks, I'm a little unsure I must admit, had never heard of the ordo psykana before.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Give that man a bone he got it right!
Yeah I edited my first post.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to mention, because I'm not aware of any sources contradicting this, the Dark Eldar don't make use of soul-stones of any kind and have a very small number of ship types they make use of. (They have many variants based around similar designs, but to date only two major ship types have been identified and studied to any degree.)

Normal Eldar make use of soul-stones because of what they do, and because craftworld Eldar make heavy use of their psychic abilities (a soul-stone and things like it require this.) The Dark Eldar mostly shun the use of psychic abilities, so as they are they can't make use of the same technology (at least not as well.)


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Not that I don't appreciate the advice. But why could'nt you tell me this earlier? Lol. Altering the storyline to fit into cannon.

Update - Swapped the main protagonists from Dark Eldar to Thousand Sons Space Marines.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Little piece of advice, be more clear on what you want us to do.
The most favoured method is to but instructions after each characters name, but at the moment Im confused *Scratches head again*


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Pretty much what I mean by "Free Form" Rp is to make your own story. I've lain out the storyline and we all take it from there. I already have pivotal points mapped out in the storyline, its how we get there that is up us as a whole.

Pretty much everyone should prepare your characters weapons and equipment, describe how your character gets ready for war. This is probably going to be the only time you can build into your characters personality due to the fact that its non stop action after we insert into the barge. No time for self reflection when you have psychic lightning and bolter rounds imbued with sorcerous energies you know?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh i hope not i do love a little bit of interaction and reflection, makes an rp an rp if you get my drift

I get the point though


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Trust me gentlemen I have some plot twists that will indeed throw you for a few loops and make you think a little.

I mean they're not going to be reflecting on past memories with explosions and bolter rounds pounding down all aound them. But trust its going to be a good RP.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok so here is the deal. I've seen Heartslayer active in the last 24 hours and its your turn to post. I am going to give you until about 8 O'Clock American Pacific time to post before I update.

I am trying to keep this RP rolling as smooth as possible with it being my first attempt to GM a game.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

So an emergency popped up and I dont think I'll be able to update for a few days but if I get back early I'll let you guys know.

Thanks for being so patient with me guys, it'll be worth it.

EDIT - I'd like to see DEUS and Heartslayer post before I get an update up, otherwise I am going to be forced to kick you guys. Nothing against you but if you've grown bored with the storyline or whatever then let me know so I can adjust the plot accordingly. Otherwise I've seen you online and active and even posting in other roleplay threads.

The worst is over, my grandmother is in the hospital at the moment due to heart complications. I managed to steal my laptop for a few moments just to give you guys an update.


----------



## CommissarMihailov (Jul 28, 2010)

OOC: Heres the new Bad guy

Name: Lord Fleischer

Age: Approximately 600 years

Appearance: Lord Fleischer tried to walk a line when designing his armor when he became a Chaos Lord in the thousand suns. He needed his armor to seem nightmarish, but still praise Tzeentch, and still be enough like thousand sons armor that it would fit in. The end result was quite ornate. His chest piece consisted of a dull, faint, golden cobra snake head, staring hatefully into the distance. Further turning his power armor into a walking shrine to Tzeentch, his shoulder plates had golden serpents on each one, with one facing to his right engulfing a representation fo the current planet hes campaigning for in its mouth, and the other facing out to his right, engulfing the Imperium Eagle in its mouth. His knee guards featured maroon ravens in a swooping posture with their wings erect above them prominently, with the wings sharpened and weaponized for armor piercing knee-stabs in hand to hand, which is both a kickback to Tzeentch, and his blood raven heritage. Fleischer loves entertains the thought of using the raven shin against a Blood raven in combat, or against a prisoner. His face mask departs from all that drastically. He designed his helmet to make it seem like his head is actually grotesquely deformed and ghoulish, nightmarishly inhuman, like something you'd see from a follower of Nurgle, not a Thousand suns Tzeentch Chaos lord. It used jutting, tyranid canine teeth to help make the mouth not only tough enough to survive after a fight, but also make him look even more menacing. The rest of his body armor was a dark, dark blue, almost black (Necron black DoW2 schemes), with tattoos featuring snakes, skulls, wyverns, demons, and other symbols of death and the infernal creeping all along his arms, shoulder plates, legs, boots, and gloves, varying in color from crimson, to black, to bright green, to golden yellow, to maroon. 

Out of his armor, what Fleischer looks like depends on what he wants himself to look like. One of the main powers Tzeentch bestowed open him as a Chaos Lord was biomass shapeshifting, and so he can often model his body to look nightmarishly daemonic to enhance the mind-fuckery he enjoys so much. Primarily though, he tries to stay in a form similar to that of the rest of Tzeentch followers. He has large, predatory owl like eyes facing forward, his face blue and scaley, and every so often tasting the air with a forked snake-like tongue. Trying to Glorify Tzeentch by striving for some of his likeness as if it would make him look even better, he has horns poking out of his head through his maroon red hair, which grew as soon as he takes off his helmet. On the back of his head was another face, similar to how Tzeentch's manifestations always have multiple heads that repeat words, although he doesn't waste his energy trying to make his 2nd face speak as well. 


Personality: Lord Fleischer's drive to follow Tzeentch so religiously wasn't driven by a lust for immortality, or riches, or status. He was driven by a pure lust for knowledge. He started down the path to following Tzeentch when Tzeentch tempted him, and he couldn't resist the urge to loot a sorcerer who had conveniently carried a tome into battle (Which is unusual). As he went down that path, and Tzeentch fed him more and more knowledge, and more and more power, manipulating him by feeding him abilities in a way, that his new tactics would grow, mirroring Tzeentch's. Fleischer realized that he loved the sadistic manipulation and puppeteering of his enemies, and started to hone his psyker abilities so that he could manipulate peoples minds, causing hallucinations, stimulate powerful emotions, and cause them to doubt or even turn on their comrades. When it struck him that he loved exactly what Tzeentch did, he started to truly consider him and those that were under his command "Children of Tzeentch", following him with a rabid, fanatical zeal, smiling, even as he realized that one day he'd probably die in one of Tzeentch's plots. 

Background: An Ex-Blood Ravens Father Librarian who succumbed to the promises of Tzeentch (Rest of background will unravel)

Weapons:

1. Primary Weapons. Storm bolter in one hand and an Accursed Crozius in the other when in terminator armor, and a plasma pistol and dark blade when out of it. 

2. Close Combat Weapons. Usually uses two powerfists, but sometimes he'll attach a chainsaw bayonet to one, and equip his custom power claw (A customized captured ork power klaw, modified to fit over a powerfist, and fit a combi-bolter style flamer between the pincers) over the other, when things get really bad. The chainsaw bayonet attachment and power claw are usually carried by one of his attendants for when things get really bad. 

Equipment: Whatever Fleischer wants his attendants or followers to hand him.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im fairly sure that recruitment is closed...and im also sure that we were never looking for a bad guy.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Its alright Stillios, in my error I forgot to post up telling everyone about the situation

I forgot to mention that I am going to bring CM in to act at the Thousand Sons High Lord. I've RP'ed with this guy many times before and I think he is going to bring a breath of fresh air into the storyline. All equipment and armor is approved, may seem a little overpowered at first but it will work out in the end.

If Heartslayer and anyone that has yet to post since the last update must post by tomorrow or I am going to update without you and possibly have your character fade into the background.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

I will update later today, sorry i should have Pm'd havent had much spare time on my hands these past couple days


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Just a quick update. I've just recently slashed open the palm on my right hand and had to get stitches... Pretty nasty. Anyways the pain isn't as intense while I am on the pain pills so I thought I'd give you an update.

I'm not trying to sound whiny or anything but I think I might be leaving the boards. Its pretty insane when I get a -5 rep and a talking down by a moderator for stating my opinion. It may have been an unpopular opinion but the last I checked I didn't break any rules. Furthermore Baron and I sorted the whole thing out and apologized to each other, I especially felt bad because I potentially eff'ed his thread up and that was not my intention at all. We both understood and appreciated each others point of view after a few PM's and thats where it should have ended but whatever.

I'm just letting you guys know the reason for my absence and potential departure. So I'll quit rambling and I'll let everyone know by tonight if I am going to stick with it and update or not.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Gets on knees and begs* Oh please keep going!
This is one of the best RPs Ive been part of and in fact only HoO is better since its been going longer!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

If you dissappear I'll be dissapointed to say the least, this is an excellent rp, plenty of potential for working mydescriptive muscles and in general fun.

I hope you continue


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys. Just knowing there are a few of you that enjoy my work greatly boosts my morale.

I think I am going to stay though. I can't let a few bad experiences ruin things for everyone else. And furthermore its not my style to quit on an RP regardless of what people think of my opinions.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

This hs made me happy 
So any chance of an update soon?


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I am currently working on it. Expect it up within the next few hours. This palm wound really set me back.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

So did everyone just up and lose interest in the RP?

If so just let me know whats going down and I'll fix it up accordingly.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I told you something is wrong in the last days, there was about 5 posts in the entire RP forum...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im gonna post soon...why would I leave this?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Same, I will post soon, though I have had a serious hectic week so far hence me being unable to.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

you told me to post last, seemed silly to after a single post.
interest has not waned on my part


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok gentlemen. I was just checking to see if you guys were still in the fight.

Also DB I am having you post last for a specific reason. Trust that there is a method to my madness lol.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Madness? This is HERESY!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The Psyker said:


> Also DB I am having you post last for a specific reason. Trust that there is a method to my madness lol.


Well im glad to hear it though i was certain that was the case
However if you intend to turn me into lucius the eternal ill be gutted 
I'm rather enoying aaron the hungry insecure new boy


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

HERESY?!?! THIS IS SPAAATAAAHHHH!

Lol. I could not resist. And I can assure you that you're not going to be turned into Lucius the Most Hated Space Marine in my book. I fecking hate that guy.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Psyker, did you get my PM?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Should i be endeavouring to begin my post? Are we waiting for anyone else


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I think we're just waiting for Deus.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Screw that.

As of now Heartslayer and Deus are pretty much MIA so until then I am going to say that they have been knocked out cold by the Inquisitors Psychic scream. So feel free to post my good friend.

And yes I did get your PM. I am going to have to say no on making your father an astartes. He would've died during the process. I am going to say that they've had him inhabited by a lesser daemon thus the change in size ect ect. And as for your mother she is a reanimated corpse with a glamour that has effected your character into thinking she was alive and well. Originally I was going to put your parents as reanimated corpses sent to confuse your character and send him on a wayward path from chaos and back.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats gonna piss Aurio off when he finds out 

Ila can still heal Aurio though cant she?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, Deathbringer, I've sealed up the evil dudes power, go for the kill so we can move on man, the longer we take here the more boiring the stories gonna get


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Stillios. I am going to say... Yes on the healing with the stipulation that the healing is only temporary. As soon as she dies your wounds will open back up sort of a reverse spell.

Emperorshand - Dude calm down there is a reason CM popped into the RP. Also you're going to have to edit your post. There is no way an epistolary can seal a Daemonic Inquistor of that magnitude. He KO'ed a Father Librarian in one hit, think about it dude.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I know, but how else do you propose we beat him. I analysed and came up with this. if you have a better idea, then share it, please, cause my guy cannot beat him down, Aurio just got backhanded trying to do that

Serious I'm out of ideas, do you have ay????


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I am not even trying to be mean with this but let me point out some specifics.

The green goo isn't used for energy, its merely a side effect of the Inquisitors presence as a servant of Tzeentch. The inquisitor draws his power from the warp, if you can find a way to increase his warp intake one of two things will happen. He will lose control of his own powers diminishing his ability to attack or defend for a short amount of time OR he will start to mutate in a most horrific way leaving Aaron open to deliver the death blow.

I'm going to say that the abilities that you are employing are a bit too powerful for an Epistolary. Using the warp is dangerous buisness, why do you think I've been keeping Josephus from using flames and levitating shit all over the place? Because if he were to draw too much from the warp he will either become a slave to chaos or the warp energies would overwhelm him and send his mind into a downward spiral until he is a babbling idiot.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ok, I gotcha, I'll fix it right away. It's an interesting idea, I'll flood him with energy, muhhaahahah.

And dude, I wasn't trying to be mean, so don't worry. I was like, duh, what do I do?? Sorry if it came out the wrong way man.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey. Sorry, life has been a bit hectic. I was in hospital for about 3 days, and since then have just been recovering and unpacking from holiday. I've been trying to get round to posting on all my RP's and this was just the one I had updated most recently before I left. I'll have a post up by today.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hope your ok, wlecome back brother


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Now slap that inquisitor down DB!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, I fixed my post Psyker, tell me what you think, is that what you were looking for???


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

EH... What the hell man? You totally skipped me in my own RP. If that isn't a slap in the face I don't know what is.

Its my turn to post and until I get the update tomorrow you're going to have to take that post down.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Woah, Waoh, woah, ok, now I'm confused, i switched it, as you said. My guy was so focused on the inquisitor that he didn't notice the Father being dragged off, thats all. Sorry, I didn't mean to insult you man.

I'll get rid of it, what would you like me to do?????


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

You didn't have to get rid of your post at all.

What I am talking about is your post right after Deathbringers. It was my turn to update and you jumped the gun.

Thats what I was talking about.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Errmmm...ok, I'm kind of begrudged to ask this question, but can I post again before the update, as I kind of has a bolt pistol to my head and a very angry Blood Raven who wants some answers. If you are going to resolve that during/after the update then ok, but if not, then I think Aaron is going to want his answers before we move on. That, or he'll just shoot me at the risk of me being a heretic, and despite my absence of late from this RP, I'd rather not be kicked from it.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude. Nobody is going to kill your character without your permission. I am going to update as planned and you can work a resolution into your next post.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ah, ok, I gotcha, alright, one ost an update it is


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im gonna post last since Aurio is knocked out....which noone seems to care about  lol


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude. Your character can wake up at any time. I think there is a much more pressing problem IE Brother Aaron about to blow Thanatos' head clean off.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Erm, question, I thought Ilea was ment to die?
I was gonna wait for her to be killed but now that no one has...should I just post about Ilea stabbing at Aurio or should I wait for somone to post and kill her?


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I appointed DB to facilitate her death.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So shall I wait for him to post again?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I was waiting for her to stab at you


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright so I'm kind of confused. You [The Psyker] said that me and Deathbringer were to take down Ilea. So how will that work. Deathbringer posts, Stillos posts and then I finish the job, for example. Or am I now out of this equation as I've already posted. But yeah so *scratches head*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I was going to play it, stillios posts being stabbed i disarm her hold her but cant finish her and thus you finish the job, that was the scenario in my head


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright cool, I just wanted to enter the loop of events at some point k:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

And I thought that since Aurio does not notice being stabbed at that you would kill her and then I would post his reaction?

Also Psyker what happens to Siloe cos I was hoping that Aurio could fight him?


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

DB nailed it on the head. Sorta like a seppuku sort of situation. Say DB guts her and then Thanatos takes her head off.

Also, CS you are going to be able to fight Siloe once we make planetfall.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So what are we supposed to be doing now, I'm slightly confused at this point?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Same...*Psyker casts Pandemonium, its irresitable!*


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is the thread still going??


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

There was an update an hour or two ago bu we are not sure what to do so we are asking on here.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey sorry for the wait and the vague update. I am working on revising it and giving you guys a clearer picture.

This RP is still going strong. I've just been working double shifts for the past few weeks trying to get caught up on some bills i've fallen behind on.

Just be patient with me gents... I am drawing out the RP with the fighting for a few more updates and letting Commisar Mihailov get back from wherever the hell he went before we summon the GD of Tzeentch.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So...we wait for Comissar M before we post?


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Go ahead and post. Until CM gets back I am taking control of Fleischer.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

What is happening, what do we need to do?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Basically, we are kicking the (hmmmm...don't think I can swear here, or I shouldn't, what could be an appropriate substitute?...) Tzeentch out of some more rubic marines until your chaos possessed father shows up, then we collectively wail on him. Anything I've missed?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Is it dead?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadly Stillios, I think so.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Sinks to knees* NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh well, it had a good run, where'd he go anyway???


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

....were you in this?


----------

